# What's in a Cigarette?



## Alex (18/6/17)



Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Scissorhands (18/6/17)

Saw this a few years ago, eye opener.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jane808 (28/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Saw this a few years ago, eye opener.


Agreed.


----------



## GerritVisagie (28/6/17)

Wow.... 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------

